# Tissot 516 Gl



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Iâ€™ve had this Tissot 516GL for about 4 years now, its one of about half a dozen watches ive been meaning to get sorted, but never do









The problem is that the watch runs fineâ€™ if you only need to understand the time by reading the seconds hand only. :wallbash:

In other words the hour and minute hands donâ€™t work, but the second hand does and runs for over 30 hours.

Ive checked the washer/spacer between the day wheel and dial and all seems to be ok.

Shopping at â€˜fleabayâ€™ over the years, ive noticed several of these Tissots with the same problem, and most seem to make similar money to ones in fully working order.

Leading me to believe that this might be a relatively easy fix, although its eluded me for 4 years

I would be very grateful if someone with more knowledge :big_boss: than me could shed a little light on the problem, or hear from anyone who has the same! :thumbsdown:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thought i should mentioned that the movement is a 794 IT MIGHT HELP!


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

[


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Might be a slipping canon pinion which could just need tightening.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Seemore

In an attempt at not sounding too stupid :duh: I donâ€™t know how to check or do this.

I think i understand regarding the crown and pinion but donâ€™t remember any means of tightening these.

My problem being Im not familiar with the names of parts, but have repaired quite a few watches, â€˜and broke a few in the process of learningâ€™ 

Not to take up too much of your time, could you describe the procedure.

If itâ€™s too much of a boreâ€™ then I understand, you too have a life to lead.

Regards Robert.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

If you google "south bend loose cannon pinion" their is quite a discussion about it there or google "tightening cannon pinion" will give you lots of imformation. Be warned this is not a job for the inexperienced. You can normaly tell if it needs tightening when adjusting the hands to set the time it should not feel loose but slightly stiff.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks again for your time Seemore,

I googled bothâ€™ they were very informative and helpful threads.

I also found the motion works by timezone,com.

I now understand how the 794 works with respect of the pinion, although ill need to purchase a staking tool or the correct pinion tool.

Cant remember how the 794 is built compared to the basic no d/d movements shown will look into this over the next few days.

I also have a couple of other Tissot movements with exactly the same problem!

( a little room to make a mistake) its the only way to learn

I think after reading the threads youâ€™ve hit it on the nose, it should cure the problem!

Regards Robert


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

As it stands at the moment.

So far ive checked the pinion and hour wheel but the tissot seems to differ from mostâ€™ the pinion doesnâ€™t look to have been staked.

Instead of staking, the hour wheel has a circlip that gives the friction needed to drive the hour and minute wheels.

Ive been working on the other two tissot movements rather than mess with the complete watch as pictured above.

At the moment im trying to find new circlips due to one not having a clip at all and the other was broken with a quarter of it missing.

Not 100% sure if im on the right track, but these parts were missing anyway. 

Does anyone here know if my theorrys right! :thumbup:

Also if you know of a supplier for the circlips I would be grateful to hear from you.

Im waiting for cousins uk to get in touch at the moment through the obsolete parts search.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I can only say that the canon pinion should be an interferance fit with centre wheel shaft it is very hard to explain not to tight but then not slack.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks again Seemore.

The hour wheel has 2 slits cut at the base on either side of the extended tube, when a spring circlip is fitted it will bite onto the pinion through the slits.

This i think should give the resistance to the hour and minute wheels.

Just wondered if youve ever had a movement with this configuration!

It all sounds feasible to me :big_boss:


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry not seen one like that


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for your time and help Seemore,

youve got me a lot closer than i was a week ago :thumbup:

:welcome: Can any one out there give any ideas regarding the circlip problem!

Im still waiting for cousins to get back to me :sadwalk:


----------

